# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Map of the city of Tholose, made by Melchior Tavernier (1631)

## Vygavriel

Hi all,

I've bought a map today in Toulouse, a city in France near my home town. This is a map of Tholose (now Toulouse) and made by Melchior Tavernier in 1631 using etching technique. It is said that this map has been counterfeited multiple times.

I like this hand drawn style where the lines are not perfect, almost sketchy. Thought it might be nice to share this map with you.

Here is a link where you can have a look in HD (just use the zoom tool on the left for a closer look):

http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...8/f1.item.zoom ; and also few pictures I took today.

Sure this map will inspire me during my learning process  :Smile:

----------


## MistyBeee

Nice catch, Vyg, you're lucky with this one ! 
And the whole Gallica website is fantastic for references and inspiration  :Smile:

----------

